
Scala will be a beginner programming language at Lund University - ptype
https://www.lth.se/english/about-lth/news/news/article/scala-will-be-the-beginner-programming-language-of/
======
brudgers
From the headline, I felt it was a bit of a dubious decision based on the
complexity of Scala tooling/stack relative to languages like Python or Racket
or whatever. But it is replacing Java after almost 20 years. So, I'm sold.

